# CPT Code for partial skin debridement



## salliefields (Nov 9, 2011)

I'm trying to find a replacement code for 11040, debridgment skin, partial. please help.


----------



## FTessaBartels (Nov 9, 2011)

*per CPT guidance*

Per CPT guidance ...
*For debridement of skin, i.e. epidermis and/or dermis only, see 97597, 97598*

Hope that helps.

F Tessa Bartels, CPC, CEMC


----------



## salliefields (Nov 9, 2011)

*replacement CPT code for 11040*

thanks.


----------



## Candist1 (Nov 4, 2015)

*debridement of skin*

im I supposed to use 11040 for Debridement of skin, epidermis and/or dermis only?


----------



## espressoguy (Nov 4, 2015)

Candist1 said:


> im I supposed to use 11040 for Debridement of skin, epidermis and/or dermis only?



As you can see, you bumped a question from 2011. CPT 11040 was discontinued in 2011. It no longer exists. Presumably, that was the point of the original question. Tessa's response correctly identifies the replacement code as 97597.


----------

